# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  My New Gear :)

## CheddaNips

Got the biggest smile on my face. All 100% legit. Checks out websites and with vets on other sites. Give my your opinions. Pica arent great, but you will live

Jelfa Omnadren Amps
Yellow Pills: Stataplex 10mg
Green Pills: Oxyplex 50mg
Grey pills: Tamoxiplex 20mg

Let me know what you think:

----------


## 53-11

received some of these the other day...tasty.

----------


## juicedapple463

quality lab.

----------


## PT

hey chedda, obviously you know everything you have is good to go but keep your ears open on the company that makes those pills because i have been hearing alot of things. as you know the 2 top suppliers stopped shipping to the usa and this happened right after they had all those problems with there sust. as for the tabs you have, im running the same ones you have in th middle right now and its probably the same batch and im loving them. enjoy bro

----------


## psycorelm

its not smart to spend money in omna's. Tons and tons of fakes are bloating allover the wolrd.

----------


## PT

your nuts bro. first there are way more sust fakes and 2nd those amps come from poland. do you know were omna's are made? thats right poland. im using the same ones that he has and mine are 100% legit. omna's are half the price of sust and there are WAY more sust fakes out there. hell, its hard to find real nile or karachi sust anymore

----------


## dupa95

Top Quality stuff g2g

----------


## PT

you will like those omandrens bro. if you remember my cycle i was shooting 1000mgs of them a week during my bulking section but im now cutting and had to drop it down to 500mgs a week because i was gaining weight faster then i thought i would. obviously im running alot of other gear but i love those omna's, especially the price

----------


## hauss man

imo those orals are garbage! the ones i had were way underdosed. love the amps though

----------


## ChuckLee

Ordering my tren from them today!!! yep yep

----------


## CheddaNips

> hey chedda, obviously you know everything you have is good to go but keep your ears open on the company that makes those pills because i have been hearing alot of things. as you know the 2 top suppliers stopped shipping to the usa and this happened right after they had all those problems with there sust. as for the tabs you have, im running the same ones you have in th middle right now and its probably the same batch and im loving them. enjoy bro


Dude, its more then 2. I was on The other forum we are on, and all of them are. I talked to GiantKiller and he was trying to hide the fact that this lab is going downhill in All areas. I trust our boy though and dont doubt his products. Only time will tell if they are real or not.

As for the dude said that you wouldnt buy Omnas cuz there are a ton of fakes? Are you serious? I know where my package came from, and I know where Omnas are made. In my homeland  :Smilie:  . Plus the most important thing is that I trust my source with my life. These arent fakes

----------


## PT

i gurentee you that your batch is good to go. i know a*** is going down hill but there gear has always been good.

----------


## luck7

I got some of their anavar that I will be running in two weeks.
I hear good things about their pills.

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

i havnt been able to get my hands on omna for 4 years now  :Frown:

----------


## PT

> i havnt been able to get my hands on omna for 4 years now


i love them because there are not many fakes and the few out there are easy to spot, plus there cheap as dirt.

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

ya i agree pietro i love omna but cant seem to ever spot them anymore.
i refuse to use sus because of how exp it is for qaulity sus.

ahhhhhh mann i remeber crackin the top off and being able to smell the omnadren !!!!!!

----------


## PT

plus there are soooo many sust fakes out there anymore and they keep getting harder to spot.

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

looking forward to getting some more soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## CheddaNips

Your Welcome

----------


## CheddaNips

BTW jacked i know what you mean. I cracked my first OMNA today and it is so much better then poking a vial

----------


## hauss man

> BTW jacked i know what you mean. I cracked my first OMNA today and it is so much better then poking a vial


amps are a pain, 50 ml jugs are my favorite.

----------


## CheddaNips

I love it. It is satasifying. Plus my omnas give me like 1-1.1mL. A lil overdosed.

----------


## dirtball_619

> amps are a pain, 50 ml jugs are my favorite.


Yea i heard butyl rubber chunks are very anabolic while only mildly androgenic  :1laugh:

----------


## Jeff1

I liked the Nolva I need to get a little more of it Soon..
I think the Pic form is my fav portion of the AR=)

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

Yo Chedda dont u just love crackin ur omna and gettin that nice strong smell from it hahah i lovvvvvvve it !!

----------


## CheddaNips

indeed

----------


## Alexisonfirez71

how much did that cost?

----------


## CheddaNips

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. You are a joke Alexis. a Joke

----------


## feanixco

> how much did that cost?


No price talk.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=331179

^^^^^Start here

----------


## psycorelm

> your nuts bro. first there are way more sust fakes and 2nd those amps come from poland. do you know were omna's are made? thats right poland. im using the same ones that he has and mine are 100% legit. omna's are half the price of sust and there are WAY more sust fakes out there. hell, its hard to find real nile or karachi sust anymore


did i say anything about sustanons? huh and yeah of course everyones omna's are legit if they say so  :Wink:  i would prefer UG's at today and organon,jelfa,schering etc

----------


## PT

well then that means you dont have a good source my man and if you did then im sure you would perfer human grade gear to ug like everyone else. as for you saying nothing about sust, you said you wouldnt use omna's because there are to many fakes right? well sust is the other option so naturally i compared the two. you told chedda that it wasnt smart to buy the oman's because there are tons of fakes but i have yet to see one in person. of course if your using some online website or trying to buy them off ebay then you might always have fakes sent to you but we have a good source and fakes are not even an option.

----------


## No One Knows

> quality lab.


Not so much from what I've been reading...But the tabs may be another story

----------


## bigt10

hey guys does that lab there which is good quality how is there sust.

----------


## CheddaNips

lol i wouldnt touch their injects or anything of theirs. Numerous reports of Multipule dirty batches and almost all legit overseas sources are no longer shipping to the US. I wouldnt bother

----------


## SnaX

Some months ago, a reputable source overseas told me Omnas will meet their end soon. No more manufacturing. _ I am not sure if this is in effect at this time_, but there are still folks out there who have them.



I like the pics of the tabs. Looks like a fuzzy easter  :Big Grin:

----------


## ernesto.berasain

I have a batch of the same Omna's and my friend said that they are great at 500mg - 1000mg / week. I just took my first shot yesterday.

----------

